# Motherboard not starting up.



## uziel (Mar 7, 2014)

I have Asus m2n-vm dvi Mobo with 940 pin cpu .... when i power up the system, cpu and smps fan starts and shuts down after 5 seconds, I have disconnected everything from Motherboard, just the CPU and mobo then fireup, same thing happens, then I removed the cpu, then the smps fan keeps going. I checked the entire mobo, no short circuits, no burnt capacitors, nothing looks fishy, reseated all cables, cleaned it, cmos battery swapped but nogo. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 7, 2014)

remove the ram and check for beeps


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Are any beep codes emitted?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

make sure the 24 pin cable is seated properly.


----------



## patkim (Mar 8, 2014)

If you are not even getting any beeps, CPU might have gone bad as well.


----------



## uziel (Mar 8, 2014)

no beeps at all, with ram without ram... no beeps. without the proccy system works fine even with ram, but the moment  put proccy, system shuts within first 5 secs.


----------



## patkim (Mar 8, 2014)

take it to some local computer hardware shop and run with a spare CPU that  he may be having..this could quickly isolate if CPU is the culprit..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

are you getting BIOS screen??


----------



## uziel (Mar 9, 2014)

no bios screen as well. ... just shutting down no display


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

try to change the cmos battery


----------



## uziel (Mar 9, 2014)

cmos battery is already changed. System shutsdown in 5 secs after power on, no beeps no display, so is it bad mobo or a bad processor? As I have said if i remove cpu, cpu fan and smps fan is ok, always on, keyboard lights are fine. Should i buy a POST card?


----------



## kundalus (Mar 9, 2014)

Try following:
1. Take out CMOS battery, short both the ends n keep it like that for 5mins. Try booting up..
2. Clear of all the dust, check if the CPU fan is alright. Try booting up.
3. Check with a diff PSU, use frn's, neighbour's n see if PSU is the prob. Try booting.
4 Reassemble if u can, try booting.
5 Last, use a bit of dryer or blower or vaccum cleaner, this should rule out possibility of moisture.

If nothing works. Get it to the technician.


----------



## kundalus (Mar 9, 2014)

Also, possibility is u might have forcefully fitted CPU in wrong way...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

uziel said:


> cmos battery is already changed. System shutsdown in 5 secs after power on, no beeps no display, so is it bad mobo or a bad processor? As I have said if i remove cpu, cpu fan and smps fan is ok, always on, keyboard lights are fine. Should i buy a POST card?



for the beeps you need to connect a speaker.


----------

